# Would you wear a man bag for your EDC?



## loobcom (Jun 15, 2006)

Would you wear a man bag for your EDC?

I have found this 
*Lewis N. Clark Bicentennial Travel Shoulder Bag*


http://tinyurl.com/zt9zn








fantastic. I was tired of rooting around in my pockets for lighter, knife or flashlight.


----------



## drizzle (Jun 15, 2006)

I've been considering it for a while but haven't found one that I really want yet. There are several threads on bags for EDC. Start with a search on Maxpedition.


----------



## parnass (Jun 15, 2006)

I often carry a Maxpedition versipack:
http://maxpedition.com/product/catalog_versipack.htm


----------



## GeoffChan (Jun 15, 2006)

I use a Crumpler "the Complete Seed" as my Man Bag.

The Complete Seed Pic 

Geoff


----------



## Malpaso (Jun 15, 2006)

No


----------



## bobisculous (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a Maxpedition Fatboy that I will use whenever I am camping or geocaching. Otherwise, I dont use it a lot. I dont carrry that much stuff either

-Cameron


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 15, 2006)

I have and would, although most of the time I can get by with a nicely stocked backpack..


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 15, 2006)

ACMarina said:


> I have and would, although most of the time I can get by with a nicely stocked backpack..


 I've also been carrying backpacks with a large variety of things for about 12 years now. It's become my trademark. I'm currently using a Jansport which I've had for alteast 6 or 7 years, it's really held up well and has a lifetime warrenty.
Sunny's now has some different style manbags; an Israeli ParaTrooper(?) bag which doesn't have many compartment, and has some pretty dumb logos stenciled onto them.

And a faded OD colored bag with a few small snap compartments on the front-outside under it's flap, and a HT radio sized compartment on the side. It's $20 I think.
My friend brought it camping and it was pretty nice, but not as large as a typical messanger bag.
Check Sunny's out.

I've been looking up bags lately, but don't think I can improve on my backpack after all these years.


----------



## StoneDog (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a Maxpedition thermite versipack. I EDC it on family vacation (theme parks, camping, a trip to D.C., etc). It's very handy and I can pack it with a couple Dasani bottles, a few light, a SAK, sun blocker, a digital camera and a few other odds and ends. Pretty handy.

Closest I come to daily EDC of a "man bag" would be the bag I carry my laptop in.

Jon


----------



## powernoodle (Jun 15, 2006)

Just spent 5 days at Disney World, and took on the trip a Jumbo Fatboy, a Proteus, and small nylon fanny pack. Ended up just using the small fanny pack at Disney, which held a small digicam and small videocam. Mrs. Powernoodle carried a small backpack with water, sunscreen, etc. It was so hot that the Jumbo Fatboy would have been a little too much.

I keep the Proteus in the truck, containing stuff like a serrated Spyderco, Leatherman Wave, dental floss, sunscreen, Sharpie, etc. Nice to have an Advil or whatever handy when you need it.

Being double-manly :huh:, I would have no problem carrying a man purse if the need arose.

peace


----------



## savumaki (Jun 15, 2006)

My main concern would be losing everything in one fell swoop 

Karl


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Jun 15, 2006)

Nope. No Man-Bags here. 

Maybe I'm too old to adapt, but I just see most bags in political terms -- i.e., as part of the Great American Culture War and its insidious schemes to constantly feminize all men... and punish them at every turn for demonstrating any vestiges of un-PC/combative/Neanderthal/John Wayne (*cough*) behavior. Been there. Lived the movie. Paid the price.

As a war vet, I acknowledge that certain stylistically "militarized" bags ain't too bad -- and some variants are tactically useful to certain troops. However, when civilians sport these, they often strike me as trendy poseurs from Gap/Abercrombie who'd likely puke if they ever actually had to pack extra rifle magazines, claymore mines, SERE/jungle-survival gear, etc., in such a bag. But then, consider the source here: I'm one of those Philistines who threw-up when I saw photos of a certain recent presidential candidate, all dressed-up in just-purchased/unsoiled hunting clothes, incorrectly aiming his shotgun... all while posing as a photo-op duck hunter (and defender of the Second Amendment).

Beyond that, as Savumaki said, there's just too much risk in misplacing a bag, or getting it stolen.

Instead, I wear VESTS. Actually, I collect 'em! Different types, styles, carrying capacities, and colors -- for different situations... and seasons.

My current warm-weather favorite is a light-weight model from Columbia and sold by REI. Not too bulky, lotsa pockets. Sheeple-friendly. Another good one is the Al Mar (knife co.) vest. Light, thin, very durable, excellent multi-pocket design, but its crisp tactical-black look scares soccer-mommied urban Sheeple.

Other vests are the low-cost "ranger" vests and various "safari," "travel," and fly-fishing vests. The trick is to know exactly what personal items, lights, and other gear you want to pack -- and how you need it stowed for easy accessability. I do find that moving stuff from one vest to another always requires a learning/adjustment period.


----------



## stockae92 (Jun 15, 2006)

i use Fatboy whenever i need to carry a couple items 

it works pretty well


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 15, 2006)

TonkinWarrior said:


> Nope. No Man-Bags here.
> 
> Maybe I'm too old to adapt, but I just see most bags in political terms -- i.e., as part of the Great American Culture War and its insidious schemes to constantly feminize all men... and punish them at every turn for demonstrating any vestiges of un-PC/combative/Neanderthal/John Wayne (*cough*) behavior. Been there. Lived the movie. Paid the price.
> 
> ...



Please tell me more about your Columbia that you're using the summer? I"m interested in it. I too am a heavy vest user.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Jun 15, 2006)

Nascar:

That Columbia vest runs about 50 bucks at REI. It may/may not be in your nearest store, but you can buy it online (Columbia or REI).

It's constructed of lightweight nylon, not the usual cotton, so it isn't as bulky as most vests, and it's pretty comfortable when seated in a car, flying, etc.. The pockets are a blend of good-sized velcro-secured or zippered pockets (6 decent ones on the outside), without the frilly-fussy useless pockets that often afflict vests designed by Beverly Hills hairdressers whose "safari" experience (*cough*) is limited to shopping for nose-rings on Rodeo Drive, or condoms in San Francisco (though there is one little pocket that looks perfect for the latter). 

The only other cutesy-pocket is a zippered one over the heart that's perfect for a small cell phone. It's also got some pockets on the "inside" for security items, plus a big map-pocket on the back. 

The only thing I don't like is the skinny pseudo-elasto-paracord "mini-lanyards" affixed to the various zippers. I'm replacing mine with the real deal, so no-problemo.

While the Columbia vest doesn't appear to be as rugged as a Carhart vest, it is definitely the best blend of comfortable and practical I've found. I wouldn't be uncomfortable wearing it to "deer camp," yet its low-profile design makes it reasonably acceptible for a Sunday afternoon gathering of Chardonnay-sippers-for Sarah Brady, as well. 

It's un-bulkiness also means you can readily wear it under another jacket in cooler weather... without looking like a pregnant kangaroo. It's a very good summer vest. It comes in tan, dark gray (called "buffalo" by the designer artsy-fartsies, but a good low-profile color), and maybe green. Beyond that, the vest's design doesn't scream "Undercover Secret Service Agent With A SIG-226" or "Civilian CCW" like many do.

Hope this helps. Lemme know if ya got more questions.


----------



## chmsam (Jun 16, 2006)

Always have the FatBoy with me. As it's starting to get hot, instead of a jacket, I'll probably start using an Orvis vest I got a few years ago at a closeout sale (about $40 -- a steal). I EDC a ton of shazitt and I hate looking for something I need in a hurry.

I got a lot of mojo in my FatBoy but very little room for amateurs. I remember who gives me grief, and I kinda forget how to help them outta the crack they get into on the next go-round. That way the learning curve is either real shallow or real steep after the first time and either one works for me.

I'm a John Wayne/Audie Murphy/Roy Rogers era-kinda guy. I'm a nice guy but got no worries about being confused for someone who's real PC and too fashionable or hip for the room. At 50+ years, about 200 lbs., and as warped as I am known to be from time to time (OK, OK!! 24/7), I don't get any real flak.


----------



## jnj1033 (Jun 17, 2006)

Man-bag = Man-purse?

Just wondering.


----------



## russtang (Jun 17, 2006)

Malpaso said:


> No


 
Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## xochi (Jun 17, 2006)

TonkinWarrior, would you be my Man Bear?


Sorry, just kidding, I couldn't resist! Carhart kicks butt! . No purses for me either, I tried but I feel too fruity slinging around a shoulder bag and it's a pain to have to take everything out of one and put it in the other simply because I decide to wear brown shoes instead of black shoes (just kidding again).

I'm a backpack kind of guy too.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 17, 2006)

I like TonkinWarriors comments, but I guess it depends on what type of bag it is.... I have a whole mess of Maxpedition bags. I have a Baby Condor with an M2 on the right shoulder strap. Black, of course. When I wear that to work, people joke at me saying that I look like I'm a swat guy getting ready to take down a door yelling "POLICE-SEARCH WARRANT!" I have an M1 also but its too big as a hip pack it looks kinda "dorky." But luckily I've found out that it makes an excellent case for my Dell Axim X51 PDA and its cords, memory cards, accesiories. I also have an H1 that is now relegated to digital camera duty, I can fit everthing in there, charger, cords, etc. 

My wife (God Bless Her) got me a Fatboy for Christmas and I love it. It doesn't look like a purse at all. Black, of course. I've had alot of guys at work come up to me and ask me about it, where they can get one, etc.

But alas, even I am considering going with the "less is more" crowd. I've ordered a RAT wallet and if I can get myPDA and cell phone in there along with a few other items, I'll try to EDC that instead.


----------



## dtsoll (Jun 17, 2006)

I kinda like the Proteus by Maxpedition, where is the best place to get it?? Any of our dealers here carry this stuff?? Doug


----------



## wmirag (Jun 17, 2006)

I frequently wear a small Seirus waste-pack. In addition to the usual small-front and large-rear pockets, this one has two small side pockets in the usually wasted waste band. An HDS and a spare 123 can easily fit in one of these side pockets.

It's surprising how much you can EDC with this. It keeps your gear organized and accessible. And it's very comfortable. Being black and small, it disappears as much as something like this CAN.

My wife thinks its a fashion disaster, but I don't care about that. It doesn't look remotely feminine - or at least nobody has had the guts to tell me it does. Maybe being big and ugly helps with that one.

Unfortunately, it doesn't look like Seirus makes this model any more. That's a damned shame since it's so small, strong, and useful.

W.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 17, 2006)

I was thinking about getting a man bag for carrying my books/school stuff for the upcoming year when I go back to school, and I like the look of the Maxpedition stuff. Which one would you suggest for my use?
I will be carrying a couple books maybe a binder, and some other small things such as pens,flashlights,etc.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Jun 17, 2006)

Nope ! No man-bags thanks.

Not that there's anything wrong with that. :laughing: 
Cliff


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 17, 2006)

Man bag -- no! Where did that horribly PC misnomer get it's start? The term man-bag would seem to imply that women used or invented the first bags and I think that's just nutz. WAY too political. 

I carry a *bag.*

I've always been a bicycle person so I use bags all the time. Since I don't have a trunk to stash things in I carry them in a bag. The bags don't get lost or stolen because I am very discriminating about where I take them off.

The EDC is a custom made, one of a kind 'messenger bag' varient but with a lower center of gravity. It is made of the highest quality MIL spec nylon mesh and webbing. Even though it's nearly indestructable, because it's body is a reinforced *net* and can be seen through, I can carry it around in most stores that require bags to be checked. I'd be lost without it.

For really light duty I also use an old fanny pack that Eddie Bauer discontinued +12 years ago. Having used many fanny packs and built a few, too, I can say that IMO this old EB bag is one of the best I've ever used. It was great when we were under martial law and just to do something simple like go out to a cafe I still had to carry identity papers, a few thousand dollars, meds, DEET, toilet paper, etc. I wouldn't take it off until I got home.


----------



## BigHonu (Jun 17, 2006)

TonkinWarrior said:


> Nope. No Man-Bags here.
> 
> Maybe I'm too old to adapt, but I just see most bags in political terms -- i.e., as part of the Great American Culture War and its insidious schemes to constantly feminize all men... and punish them at every turn for demonstrating any vestiges of un-PC/combative/Neanderthal/John Wayne (*cough*) behavior. Been there. Lived the movie. Paid the price.
> 
> ...




Tonkin Warrior,

I enjoy reading your posts here! Got any of the Scott's Vests or anything by Filson? I'd like to hear your comments.

With that said, I do carry a bag, and yes, I am 'old school' enough to know that it is considered a 'feminine' characteristic. Still, it is way easier to bring stuff along for my 3 year old and stuff it in my bag then to have to carry it or have my cargo shorts bulging out at the sides. From a practical point it works. I have an CourierWare Messenger that looks common enough not to draw attention, but has the organization and space I need for the stuff I carry. I have it in black nylon (they pretty much do only black) so I don't feel too much like I'm giving up my masculinity. 

I would love to do a vest setup, but here in Hawaii, I'd be sweating out my shirt before I stepped outside. Vests are not part of the normal garb here so I'd be sticking out in a crowd.


----------



## Tom_Dunn (Jun 17, 2006)

I know a guy who has a Maxpedition fatboy for sale, and I'm tempted to buy it, but my favorite bag is an old leather Bob Allen shoulder bag, I wear it hunting mostly. Needs the shoulder strap replaced, but it's about 36 years old so i've no gripes. Just don't know any leatherworkers. Bag itself is still fine.
I'm more than confident enough of my masculinity to wear whatever I please, bag or otherwise.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Jun 17, 2006)

This has been an educational -- and fun -- discussion. 

Like Sub_Umbra said recently (in the "mouth-holding" thread), "I love this place!"


----------



## dtsoll (Jun 17, 2006)

Where do you guys buy your Maxpedition stuff, I'm looking for a reliable cheap dealer Doug My usual suspects don't have this stuff!! Thanks!


----------



## RA40 (Jun 17, 2006)

In day-to-day stuff, no, I don't need the carry capability. Luckily since the Mrs. and I carry out the business together, she carries the rest of the essentials. 
Medications, candies... the car has the rest...water, some tools, bigger knife, rope, first aid kit...


----------



## parnass (Jun 17, 2006)

We buy Maxpedition gear locally at *Chicago Army Navy Surplus Company* (located in a western suburb of Chicago):

http://www.chiarmy.com

They take web orders, but we drive the 50 minutes to the store to see the merchandise in person and browse through the rest of the goodies. 

They have a good selection of Maxpedition gear. If you are located too far away to visit the store, I recommend you _phone them first_ to check their inventory before ordering over the web.


----------



## dtsoll (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Parnass!!! I'll check em out!! Doug


----------



## Cliffnopus (Jun 17, 2006)

BigHonu said:


> Tonkin Warrior,
> 
> I enjoy reading your posts here! Got any of the Scott's Vests or anything by Filson? I'd like to hear your comments.
> 
> ...


I have one (actually two) of the Scott eVest(s) and they're great. That's one reason why I don't need a man-bag (I hate that term also). I got a fleece one last fall and my wife and I liked it so much that we ordered two of the 237D (237 day or three season) jackets, one for her, one for me. They are very well made and have 33 pockets/each. The arms zip out and it turns into a vest.

Cliff


----------



## nerdgineer (Jun 17, 2006)

Tonkin, instead of a man bag, maybe you could get a custom holster maker to make you a modified shoulder holster - one of the big upside down ones like Safariland used to offer for the 4 inch S&W 44s - with some compartments in it so it can draw out your light and other stuff like a gun. Wear it under a sports jacket - even in hot weather - and entertain yourself with the looks you get. THAT would be a political statement for the cuture wars.

I'm not brave enough (because you'd probably also have to explain it to various LEO), but my hat would be off to someone who did....:rock:


----------



## Duncan (Jun 18, 2006)

I researched this a few month's ago as I was looking into seeing if there was anything I could buy that would fill the man-bag requirement without being girly. I primarily just wanted something to hold a book, and say a small camera, some gloves, a pen, map and some paper for when I'm on holiday. That way I could go out for the day without needing a backpack or shoving my pockets full. I found a few great links online that discuss options:

http://ganley.org/bags/bags.html
http://ask.metafilter.com/mefi/28097
http://www.the-gadgeteer.com/review/maxpedition_fatboy_versapack
http://www.the-gadgeteer.com/review/maxpedition_jumbo_versapack

I found a good way of finding a few bags quickly that might work is to simply use a site like www.ebags.com. Just filter down the results using the tabs at the top (select Urban & Messenger from the top), then just keep on selecting the categories at the left until you get to Messenger Bags.

To be honest with you, I haven't really used the one I bought yet. Although you see a ton of guys using them in Europe, over here in North America I've yet to seen any guy where one. It will probably take a while for them to catch on in here, for the while I suspect that full-size messenger bags will be the norm. The trick to buying a man-bag, if you choose to do, is buy one that is in no way near the size of a girl's purse. Pick something that is at least 8" x 11" (or even bigger) and has a long strap that can go across your chest. An example might be this one (http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...lder_id=2534374302699955&bmUID=1150604459025). If a women asks if she can borrow your man-bag for herself, you have failed in your choice. Make sure the front portion of it closes (velcro or zipper) so stuff doesn't fall out of fall prey to pickpockets. If you still think that a man-bag is not manly enough...you could always choose between a true messenger bag (which might be too big) or go for the sling/pod style pack.

I'm not a big fan of the so-called "fanny pack" at all, the only exception being hiking or running. Also not a big fan of the vest - maybe if it's very subtle, fashionable in my eyes, and only has a minimum number of pockets. Too many pockets and you look like a fisherman, and if there's too many pockets you'll probably overload yourself. The only things that I carry on a day to day basis in town are: 1 Adventure Medical .3 Ultralight first aid kit, some tissues, and one of those key-chain CPR masks w/gloves if possible. House keys go on a small biner that I clip to my belt loop on the right side (only 2 keys, sometimes 3 keys). Pen goes in pocket or sometimes in a breast pocket on shirt. If it's coat weather, obviously you have more space on you since you can use pockets on the outside and inside of your coat.

Cheers!


----------



## warpdrive (Jun 18, 2006)

I started carrying a small messenger bag which sort of looks like a travel bag

Here is what I EDC (usually to work, and around town) in the bag. I feel a lot better stuff it into the bag than having all this stuff clogging up my pockets (and falling out)

iPod Nano 
Etymotic Research ER4S in-ear monitors or Sony EX90 earbuds
Headroom Total Bithead headphone amplifier if carrying ER4S 
Spyderco Viele II folding knife
Victorinox Mini-Champ
Surefire L4 Lumamax flashlight
Motorola V3 Razor GSM
Sony Ericsson HBH610 Bluetooth headset
Oakley Why 8.0 sunglasses
Sony T9 digital camera (not shown)
Wetnaps hand wipe packets (not shown)
Waterman ballpoint (not shown)
On the Mercedes keychain (even though I don't own a Mercedes, I just like the design of the keychain) I also have:
Photon Freedom


----------



## Alloy Addict (Jun 18, 2006)

I carry a Gregory day pack that I paid $7 for nine years ago. I've carried messenger bags in the past, and also a Mountainsmith lumbar pack.

Who is more manly? The man who does and wears what he wants and tells the critics to stick it. Or is it the man that worries what other people might say about him and possibly question his sexuality. I guess somebody should have told those early explorers and trappers that their possibles bags made them look like sissies. They would have probably taken the critic up to Green River.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Jun 18, 2006)

Nerdgineer: 

Your shoulder-holster idea is a fantastic concept! Wish I'd thought of that. 

Maybe I'll try to modify one of my existing shoulder-holsters (which were ALL, of course, originally designed strictly for transporting socially-useful things like Dixie Chicks autographed vibrators through "weapons-free zones!"). Stay tuned.

BigHonu: 

No real hands-on experience with Filson or that Scott e-vest. Filson stuff is heavy duty, though, but maybe a tad over-built for EDC/urban carry. I've looked at that Scott e-vest, but I'll defer to CliffNopus for a test-drive eval. That one does have a lotta interesting bells and whistles.

As KDog3 says, one problem with many vests (and, perhaps, ANY carry bag, as common as they've now become) is that they scream "Search Me" in certain situations. Accordingly, I've sought to go for a lower-profile look, at least in urban scenarios. That can be achieved 2 ways: (a) wear a less-militarized looking vest, or (b) wear a thin-and-flexible vest that can be worn/concealed UNDER a coat/jacket/windbreaker. The lighter weight Columbia vest meets (a) and (b), and the Al Mar vest meets (b). 

That Al Mar vest has 2 zippered "inside" pockets for stowing things like a mini-pizza, a mid-sized handgun, or Al Gore's latest book (perfect for curing insomnia). It also has narrow, flapped pockets (at 4 and 8 o'clock) for items like SF C2/L5 flashlights or walkie-talkie radios.

I've also owned some nifty vests from Cabelas, Banana Republic, and LLBean, but the ones I've got are oldies... and unlike many of the newer versions they now manufacture for multi-cell-phone equipped Yuppie$ who think SUVs were invented for Saturday shopping adventures with the feminized mall-crawler demographic. However, Cabelas catalogues a buncha different vests, and a couple of 'em might be OK.

The estimable international self-defense pistolcraft guru, John Farnam, has been preaching Low-Profile (dress, demeanor, etc.) for a while now. I think that concept has great merit, especially considering today's cultural and political climate.

For country-schlepping, hiking, or hunting & fishing, however, those issues become less relevant. Here, Capacity and Comfort rule.

In summary, vests make a viable alternative to man-bags. I once did a Google search for "vests" and found countless ones out there. Maybe, in time, we'll need a "Vest" thread to further explore this.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 18, 2006)

You guys got me thinking of the "politically incorrect" EDC shoulder holster. That would really get the whiny, liberal pansies in a tizzy! Something that could carry a nice light like my L5, a Gerber multi-tool, my Fisher space pen and some other items that would make Hillary Clinton-types cringe. Maybe we can get Maxpedition or Spec-Ops to make one up.

As far as the vest goes, I would never wear one but has anyone checked out the 5.11 vest? How are they?


----------



## Lmtfi (Jun 18, 2006)

jnj1033 said:


> Man-bag = Man-purse?
> 
> Just wondering.



"Murse"


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 18, 2006)

Alloy Addict said:


> ...Who is more manly? The man who does and wears what he wants and tells the critics to stick it. Or is it the man that worries what other people might say about him and possibly question his sexuality. I guess somebody should have told those early explorers and trappers that their possibles bags made them look like sissies. They would have probably taken the critic up to Green River.


Exactly. Funny you mention the early explorers and trappers -- when I started reading this thread I was picturing old engravings of them (explorers and trappers) in my head, with their *bags.* I also thought of men in primitive hunter/gatherer cultures throughout time, in all different climates, with their *bags.* While I can't prove it, in my reality map the use of bags seems far more likely to be a *male innovation* than a female one. What did early women need bags for when they just stayed in the cave and took care of the babies  while the man was out covering ground hunting (with his bag of tricks). And what about that thousands of years old _'Ice Man'_ found in a glacier in Europe a few years ago? Didn't he have a little bag of cool things? Didn't he have something made of copper in a bag?

I associate bags with _mobility_ and by their physical nature _men are inherently more mobile than women._ The nearly lifelong mobility of men is never interupted my child bearing or the need to care for infants, therefore, the bag is a manly thing!

On the shoulder holster:

Back in the early 90s when I was much more active I used to do scenic carpentry. I made a shoulder holster out of nylon mesh, ripstop and webbing. It's only purpose was to hold a small radio and keep the earphone cord short and close to my head. It worked really well, but whoever said that it would freak some whiners out was right. In the post 911 world I'd have to think twice about wearing something that could bulge a coat like a weapon may. LEO's are jittery enough anymore. 

With modern materials I think it's a good concept with lots of potential, particulatly if the cargo is distributed to both sides like the old ******* shoulder rigs were.


----------



## nerdgineer (Jun 18, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> ...the "politically incorrect" EDC shoulder holster...


Maybe something like this...







When you need something for formal occasions...


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jun 18, 2006)

Gosh, I think it is reaching a bit to put politics into this. I normally carry a backpack or a briefcase/messenger bag to work. It has work papers, sometimes a laptop, pens, flashlights (several), spares carrier, video IPOD, 2 or 3 cell phones, PDA, spare batteries, headphones, meds, glasses, and some other odds and ends. Current backpack is LL Bean and messenger bag is from Waterfield Designs. I also travel a lot so I take one or both of these plus a suitcase.

But there are times when I dont need all of that. Once a week or so I have to go to NYC for either meetings or martial arts lessons. I go by train so Im basically on foot/without a place to store stuff for a good chunk of the day. For that I usually take the cell phones, PDA, meds, Ipod, headphones, a light or two and spare batteries plus a steno pad or such if Im going to a meeting and martial arts shoes if Im going to that. Ive had a couple smaller bags Ive used over the years for that. Right now a black ballistic nylon and leather bag I picked up in Tokyo from a company called Head Porter. Very nice design with good pockets. 

Ive been trying to cut down on what I carry and have been somewhat successful but it is still to much to carry with a vest I think.


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jun 18, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> You guys got me thinking of the "politically incorrect" EDC shoulder holster. That would really get the whiny, liberal pansies in a tizzy! Something that could carry a nice light like my L5, a Gerber multi-tool, my Fisher space pen and some other items that would make Hillary Clinton-types cringe. Maybe we can get Maxpedition or Spec-Ops to make one up.
> 
> As far as the vest goes, I would never wear one but has anyone checked out the 5.11 vest? How are they?



You would be surprised at how uncringing that would make some of us Hillary Clinton types. Although I dont think Im a pansy and I definately dont whine so maybe Im not exactly the type.  Do you like the L5 by the way? Im thinking of one of those for my next light.


----------



## BigHonu (Jun 18, 2006)

nerdgineer said:


> Maybe something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




VERY CREATIVE!!!! When you deploy the light do you need to undo something first or do you just pull?


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Jun 18, 2006)

Nerdgineer, you are one sick hoot!

You got my vote to replace Don Johnson in the forthcoming sequal to "Miami Vice."

I think it's titled "Miami Frights" (so named because recent market research has discovered the Sheeple-masses' reaction to your eeevil Shoulder-Holstered Assault Flashlight!).

Sub_Umbra, I actually think you were/might be onto something with that home-made nylon shoulder holster. To make it comfortable AND marketable, the trick would be to construct it of thin but durable material. Properly designed, it could practical and concealable. 

I can see it now: 

Your invention will force "blue" states to pass legislation regulating cheaply made, readily concealable flashlights AND the holsters that conceal 'em ("Sunday Night Specials"), strictly For The Common Good, of course. Then, they'll convene "Boards Of Review" (comprised of the usual technicallly-illiterate political toadies and soccer moms) to evaluate all such devices for possible "banning." And then a bunch of highly-informed experts (*cough) from Hollywood will take up the cause by producing world-saving, tear-jerking, unbiased (*cough) "docu-ganda" movies with titles like "Bowling For Assault Armpits" and "Killer Lumens 9/11" to rally the bleedin' hearts... complete with glowing reviews from snotty Cannes FilmFest judges, elitist U.N. diplo-crooks, and CNN.

Ah, the work of fertile minds.


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jun 18, 2006)

You can now get shoulder holster type bags. Some travel places carry them. They are for concealing things like your wallet and passport from pickpockets. I think the problem isnt one of politics but of carrying capacity. Its hard to put much in them without walking around looking like you are doing an imitation of Lou Ferrigno posing at a body building contest.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 18, 2006)

TinkinWarrior uttered:
"...Then, they'll convene "Boards Of Review" (comprised of the usual technicallly-illiterate political toadies and soccer moms) to evaluate all such devices for possible "banning.""

Yes, and remember, the bottom feeders who decided which firearms to be covered by the 'assault rifle ban' just sat around a table and looked at photos of guns that they knew nothing about. Then they banned the ones that _looked the most dangerous to them_ regardless of the gun's capabilities.

By that standard all shoulder holster bags MUST GO. :sigh:

Hmmm... Maybe I'm going to have to reconsider my objections to the terms 'man-bag' and 'man-purse'. Whimpy PC names like that may be the only way to insure that anything useful won't be banned at some point in the future for just *appearing too sinister.* (just kidding)


----------



## Splusmer (Jun 18, 2006)

I've been carrying a Maxpedition Falcon-II backpack for a while, but recently went back to a Maxpedition Typhoon gearslinger (with a shoulder strap added) because of a work trip I'm on (figured my big rolling laptop case would count as my carry-on, and the Typhoon would make it as my "personal bag" where the Falcon-II--especially with all the stuff I have glommed onto mine--wouldn't).

Have played around with a Maxpedition Devil Dog and Proteus and MPB too, and always ponder other bags.

I have an Ogio "Flight Vest", but it's a) a tad too small to wear comfortably and b) pretty geeky/"poseur" looking (I don't mind too much, but my wife does). All black/gray, too, and I get pretty hot in it in any but the coolest of weather.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 18, 2006)

Hmmm nerdgineer reminds me of a certain Surefire VP.....


Anyway, who's gonna drop the email to the good gear companies suggesting this? I'm not really good at that kinda thing.


----------



## Alloy Addict (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.eholster.com/eholsters1.html

Seems like a good way to get a lot of unwanted attention from law enforcement.

I've thought about the multipocketed vest, but they would make me so hot in the summer. In the winter I use my coat, but in the summer heat and high humidity here I don't think I could take another layer.


----------



## drizzle (Jun 19, 2006)

In 1981 I bought a leather shoulder holster type bag for traveling in Europe. I was mostly concerned about keeping my valuables safe. I was only ever asked about it once, by German Passport Control at the airport, IIRC. They asked me what was in it, I told them and they squeezed it to be sure.

I think I got some strange looks from Germans in Munich because it was warm and I wore it exposed over a T-shirt. At that time I really didn't care what kind of looks I drew. Now, I would probably be a little more low key.


----------



## frisco (Jun 19, 2006)

I've been holding off on getting another bag till I really defined my needs.

- Small enough that I control it.... it doesn't control me.
- Large enough to hold enough gear for most common situations.
- Small enough to pack inside a backpack or suitcase.

The problem I find with allot of "Sling Type" bags is that they have allot of extra material and are 50% strap and extra material (example Fatboy) 

I've been waiting for the new bag from Maxpedition called "Neatfreak" just picked one up yesterday from TadGear. I think this could be it!!! Besides fitting my needs in size and features, it is very modular with the use of Maxpedition and RipOffs ad ons.
The great part about the Neatfreak is that it doesn't have a fem man bag look nor a macho para military kill somebody look. It also doesn't look like backpacking/adventure equipment. I think it can pass without sticking out like a sore thumb in most situations that I am involved.
Check out the Maxpedition Neatfreak !!!! About $58.00

frisco


----------



## lightningbug (Jun 19, 2006)

*NO!*


----------



## bubbacatfish (Jun 19, 2006)

I've been tempted a number of times to order a jumbo fatboy but haven't yet, so so far NO for me. As for the shoulder holster ideea Civilian Lab makes nylon shoulder bags in (IIRC) white, orange & black, fairly certains cops would just point & laugh...


----------



## guncollector (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes...

Maxpedition Fatboy (less stuff)

or

Diamondback Tactical E&E Bag (more stuff)


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 19, 2006)

GadgetTravel said:


> .... Do you like the L5 by the way? Im thinking of one of those for my next light.




I absolutely LOVE my L5 - now. When I first got it, it had an absolutely HORRIBLE donut hole. I sent it back and they simply swapped the head out for a new one but it was beautiful. No hole and a near perfect tint. Lots of light. I put a HAIII Z41 w/McGizmo 30 ohm 2-stage tailcap, which I recommend. Great light. You'll love it.


----------



## tracker870 (Jun 20, 2006)

Maxpedition Fatboy. I'm a big fan of vests also. I need some plain jane ones though, vs. shades/patterns of camo & tactical 5.11.

6/24, got one of those Columbia vests today, very nice for hot weather.


----------



## Alloy Addict (Jun 20, 2006)

Cliffnopus said:


> I have one (actually two) of the Scott eVest(s) and they're great. That's one reason why I don't need a man-bag (I hate that term also). I got a fleece one last fall and my wife and I liked it so much that we ordered two of the 237D (237 day or three season) jackets, one for her, one for me. They are very well made and have 33 pockets/each. The arms zip out and it turns into a vest.
> 
> Cliff



Cliffnopus,
How water repellant is the 237D? How would you say they fit, generous or tight?


----------



## edakoppo (Jun 20, 2006)

Sub_Umbra said:


> The EDC is a custom made, one of a kind 'messenger bag' varient but with a lower center of gravity. It is made of the highest quality MIL spec nylon mesh and webbing. Even though it's nearly indestructable, because it's body is a reinforced *net* and can be seen through, I can carry it around in most stores that require bags to be checked. I'd be lost without it.



Got any pics? Sounds like a really good idea!

To all who were discussing shoulder holsters, why not just go with the Civilians at TADGear? Admittedly they'll draw attention as discussed, but why cobble some together when ubergeeks have already made them?


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 20, 2006)

Sub_Umbra said:


> The EDC is a custom made, one of a kind 'messenger bag' varient but with a lower center of gravity. It is made of the highest quality MIL spec nylon mesh and webbing. Even though it's nearly indestructable, because it's body is a reinforced net and can be seen through, I can carry it around in most stores that require bags to be checked. I'd be lost without it.





edakoppo said:


> Got any pics?


Not yet. I'll try to work some up that show how it works. It'll take a while.


----------



## dtsoll (Jun 21, 2006)

I got a Maxpedition Proteus on ebay on Sunday and received it today. My first impressions are that it is a very nice bag. I like the option to either carry it or wear it as a fanny pack. I got a great deal on it, that's good cause I'm not sure I will use it all that much. Or, maybe it will be carried every day to and from work. I'm gonna pack it up with stuff and see how it goes!! Doug


----------



## PipesterLite (Jun 23, 2006)

Fedex delivered a Maxpedition fatboy versipack and a M1 pack today. Been playing with it. I like the sheath on the fatboy, using it for a SF E2E, and a Leatherman Wave (original) in the cellphone pocket. The left side pocket can hold my PDA in its aluminum case. I am still trying to figure how to put stuff into it. I don't know if I like the Grimlock clips.


Oh well, going to get the chance to fly with it later next week and will report back. I wonder if I can get use to replacing my daily computer bag with a smaller unit. I don't carry a laptop daily.


----------



## TacticalGrilling (Jun 24, 2006)

Absolutely: I carry a Jumbo Versipack everyday. It's the right size to hold my incidentals that I do not want in the briefcase with the MacBook Pro.

It is big, but I like that I can carry some extra gear, more than I could with the standard FatBoy. Also, a full size semi-auto fits easily in the rear pocket for those that CCW. Then of course, toss in your Nalgene or CamelBak bottle and you're ready to rock and roll.

There have been occasions where I've carried a Blackhawk Battle Bag. 12oz water bottles fit in the mag pouches (if you're packing six mags of 5.56!), plus, the other pockets fit lights, multitools, radios, 550 cord, and bunch of other gear. Two nice features: stowable waist strap & quick release shoulder strap.

As for the shoulder rig: check out the Civilian Labs gear (as mentioned earlier):
*HERE*

Be Safe, Grill Tactical.

-Nick
TacticalGrilling.com


----------



## PipesterLite (Jul 2, 2006)

PipesterLite said:


> Fedex delivered a Maxpedition fatboy versipack and a M1 pack today. Been playing with it. I like the sheath on the fatboy, using it for a SF E2E, and a Leatherman Wave (original) in the cellphone pocket. The left side pocket can hold my PDA in its aluminum case. I am still trying to figure how to put stuff into it. I don't know if I like the Grimlock clips.
> 
> 
> Oh well, going to get the chance to fly with it later next week and will report back. I wonder if I can get use to replacing my daily computer bag with a smaller unit. I don't carry a laptop daily.


 

I made my trip to Denver this week with my Maxpedition Fatboy. It worked like a champ. It was a quick trip so I took a pda and no laptop plus an overnight suitcase. The fatboy was light and easy to use. It carried everything I needed. I put a blackberry T7100 in the upper front sheath where a leatherman wave normally sits, my pda in the left side case, travel documents in the back, and a SF E2E in the flashlight sheath. It worked very well. I am very happy with my purchase. I will probably get a small bottle holder to attach to the left side with the molly clips.

regards


----------

